# Streaming using tversity



## snehasagoria (Jun 15, 2009)

hi,
I wanted to know that how can I stream media from my tversity server to another desktop connected to my network.


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Hi,

I would recommend that you watch the first video from systm on the tversity site, which can be found here. Start with that and see where it gets you.

Cheers!


----------

